

Seth's Blog: Change your pricing - twampss
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/01/change-your-pri.html

======
oscardelben
Isn't this the same idea as saas?

~~~
jknight
and having a girlfriend as opposed to paying the usual hooker?

